# [Wahl März 2010] Monatliche Community-Bundestagswahl



## Pokerclock (6. März 2010)

*[Wahl März 2010] Monatliche Community-Bundestagswahl*

Besser etwas später, als niemals. Auf eine hübsche Grafik, müsst ihr vorerst verzichten.

Wenn heute Bundestagswahl wäre welche Partei würdest du wählen?

_r_m-edit:_
Übersicht der letzten Monate



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Two-Face (6. März 2010)

*AW: [Wahl März 2010] Monatliche Community-Bundestagswahl*

[X]_Enthaltung/gehe nicht wählen_

Wie immer.


----------



## Razzor (6. März 2010)

*AW: [Wahl März 2010] Monatliche Community-Bundestagswahl*

darf zwar nicht aber ich würde FDP wählen


----------



## JePe (6. März 2010)

*AW: [Wahl März 2010] Monatliche Community-Bundestagswahl*

[X] FDP, was sonst.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (6. März 2010)

*AW: [Wahl März 2010] Monatliche Community-Bundestagswahl*



Pokerclock schrieb:


> Besser etwas später, als niemals. Auf eine hübsche Grafik, müsst ihr vorerst verzichten.
> 
> Wenn heute Bundestagswahl wäre welche Partei würdest du wählen?
> 
> ...



So, ich bin von der Cebit zurück - und die Grafik ist jetzt da.

Und danke fürs einspringen, offensichtlich interessieren sich hier doch wieder ein paar mehr für Politik 
(den Ergebnissen nach: Zustrom von Links)


----------



## Poulton (6. März 2010)

*AW: [Wahl März 2010] Monatliche Community-Bundestagswahl*

[x]FDP, wie sonst auch.


----------



## herethic (6. März 2010)

*AW: [Wahl März 2010] Monatliche Community-Bundestagswahl*

[x]SPD

Auch wenn sie leider viel zu sehr sowas wie die CDU und keine klassische Arbeiterpartei ist.
Schade das es die USPD nicht mehr gibt


----------



## heizungsrohr (7. März 2010)

*AW: [Wahl März 2010] Monatliche Community-Bundestagswahl*

Die gibts noch, heißt heute nur Die Linke  Ich finds aber interessant, wieviele hier immernoch die FDP wählen wollen  Jeder Mensch, der die Wörter Moral und Anstand auch nur aus der Entfernung mal gelesen haben, müssten was anderes wählen.


----------



## Fanator-II-701 (7. März 2010)

Deshalb @ topic: [X] die Linke



thrian schrieb:


> [x]SPD
> 
> Auch wenn sie leider viel zu sehr sowas wie die CDU und keine klassische Arbeiterpartei.
> Schade das es die USPD nicht mehr gibt



Versuch mal dein Glück hier: World Socialist Web Site mit der dort angeschlossenen PSG (Aktuelles) dürfte deine Meinung so ziemlich gut harmonieren.
Es ist zwar nur eine sehr kleine Partei, allerdings mit einer bedeutend klareren Ausrichtung als die SPD (Partei der HartzIV-Gesetze, Agenda 2010, Steuergeschenke für Unternehmen, Vorteilnahme im Amt durch höchste Funktionäre, Befürwortung von Auslandseinsätzen, etc.pp.)


----------



## windows (7. März 2010)

*AW: [Wahl März 2010] Monatliche Community-Bundestagswahl*

[x]Grüne
Ganz abgesehen davon das ich nich nicht wählen darf.


----------



## newjohnny (7. März 2010)

*AW: [Wahl März 2010] Monatliche Community-Bundestagswahl*

[x] Die Linke (Wer sich informiert, weiß warum.)
Die FDP unterstützt die Negativentwicklung der Klassengesellschaft und gibt dem Markt die totale Freiheit. Einfach mal Nachrichten gucken (nicht Taff oder anderen Scheiß, sondern relativ neutrale und informationsreiche Nachrichten mit Niveau).
Kurze Aufklärung:
Liberalisierung des Marktes= -Die Reichen werden reicher und die Armen werden ärmer.
-Eigesntändige Handlungen der Banken und all ihrer Interessenlobbyisten.

Daraus resultiert: Armut und Unzufriedenheit

Die Stimmen für rechtsorientierte Parteien steigen durch den Unmut der Bervölkerung und dem Willen zum Wandel. Was das bringt, dürfte jedem klar sein.

Edit: Vertretbare Parteien sind vielleicht noch: Die Grünen, im Ansatz die SPD und die DKP.
So far~
newjohnny

Ps: Ich dürfte eig. auch nicht wählen...


----------



## MomentInTime (7. März 2010)

*AW: [Wahl März 2010] Monatliche Community-Bundestagswahl*

[x] Piratenpartei

Was anderes kann man ja gar nicht mehr wählen.
Die Linke hat in Berlin die Schüler-Datenbank gemeinsam mit der SPD vorangetrieben. Die FDP lässt auf ihre blumigen Worte aus der Wahlkampf-Phase keine Worte folgen, schweigt wohlwollend über das ACTA-Abkommen, unternimmt nichts gegen den elektronischen Personalausweis, Sendezeiten für das Internet (Jugendmedienschutz-gesetz), das verabschiedete Internetsperren-Gesetz und hat auch nicht die Eier das wirtschaftspolitisch einzig richtige zu tun: Den Casino-Kapitalismus zu regulieren, dass er an realen Werten gebunden ist und kein Zocker-Eldorado mehr darstellt. Korrupte Klientel-Politik für einzelne wenige Spittergruppen der Gesellschaft (Hotel-Lobby) liegt ihnen jedoch. Bildungspolitisch stehen sie für ein Auseinandertreiben der Schere zwischen arm und reich, Stichwort: Studiengebühren-Befürworter.
Die SPD ist absolut visionslos, taumelt paralysiert im Cyberspace herum um bei der Netzgemeinde zu kokettieren und zeigt mit Leuten wie Sarazzin, die der Ansicht sind, dass Hartz IV-Empfänger Geld sparen sollen indem sie fortan nur noch kalt duschen, wie viel "sozial" noch in der SPD drin steckt. Für konstruktive Lösungen und Inhalt steht die SPD schon lange nicht mehr.
Die Grünen wären ja noch eine Beleuchtung wert:
Netz- und bildungspolitisch nicht schlecht positioniert, doch umwelt- und verteidigungspolitisch und auch bezüglich Gleichberechtigung unglaubwürdig bis fehlgeleitet.
Umweltpolitisch jubeln sie nach wie vor Windenergie hoch, obwohl sich die Windräder als Fledermaus-shredder herausgestellt haben. Der Kosovo-Krieg war ein Angriffskrieg in den uns die angeblich so pazifistische Partei hineingeführt hat. Und unter Gleichberechtigung verstehen sie die Ausstattung von diskriminierten Gruppen und Minderheiten mit Sonderrechten, oder anders ausgedrückt: Gleichberechtigung durch gleichen Diskriminierungsgrad - Stichwort Frauenquoten.
Muss ich noch was zur CDU sagen ? Je länger diese Partei das Sagen in Deutschland hat, desto weiter wird unser Rechtsstaat ausgehöhlt, desto weiter bröckeln unsere maroden Sozial-, Bildungs-  und Gesundheitssysteme vor sich hin, und desto weiter geraten wir ins informationstechnologische Hintertreffen.


----------



## tickymick (7. März 2010)

*AW: [Wahl März 2010] Monatliche Community-Bundestagswahl*

[x] Piratenpartei

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kx4__umnAxs

Ist das nur bei mir so, oder wird das YT Video bei euch auch nicht angezeigt? naja egal, gugst du hier: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kx4__umnAxs


----------



## moe (7. März 2010)

*AW: [Wahl März 2010] Monatliche Community-Bundestagswahl*

[x] Piraten, wie immer.
aber auch nur, damit die "großen" parteien meine stimme nicht kriegen und sie nicht verloren geht.


----------



## Fanator-II-701 (7. März 2010)

*AW: [Wahl März 2010] Monatliche Community-Bundestagswahl*

@ ironhaed, tickymick, moed:
Leider fehlen den Piraten immer noch ganzheitliche politische Konzepte. Und nur als überparteiliches korrigierendes Gewicht an der Oppositionswaage, ist mir die allgemeine Richtung noch immer zu schwammig.

Wenn sich diesbezüglich in den nächsten Jahren noch etwas Entscheidendes tut und die bisher sehr wohl herausragende Bürgernähe dabei bestehen bleibt, haben die Piraten eine Zukunft. Auch auf meinem Stimmzettel.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (7. März 2010)

*AW: [Wahl März 2010] Monatliche Community-Bundestagswahl*



JePe schrieb:


> @ruyven_macaran: Einen FDP-Hater-Thread haben wir uebrigens auch schon.



Wo er recht hat, hat er recht.
Ich denke, mal die aktuelle Diskussion ist unter http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/w...b-geht-es-jetzt-mit-deutschland-abwaerts.html tatsächlich sehr gut aufgehoben.

_edit:_
So, nach einer dreiviertelstündigen Notoperation sind jetzt hoffentlich alle Inhalte zur neuen Regierung, insbesondere der FDP, im passenden Thread zu finden zu finden (und die 1-2 Sätze zur Linken auch, da die sich fast ausschließlich auf Vergleich beschränkten), wärend hier hoffentlich noch alle Inhalte sind, die in einen Wahlthread gehören. Es wäre nett, wenn das nochmal jeder für seine Posts überprüft.


----------



## Painkiller (7. März 2010)

*AW: [Wahl März 2010] Monatliche Community-Bundestagswahl*

[x] Piraten

Denn wenn ich Nachrichten höre/schaue bekomm ich einfach einen Hass auf den Blödsinn der in der Politik im moment abgeht....


----------



## moe (8. März 2010)

*AW: [Wahl März 2010] Monatliche Community-Bundestagswahl*

@Fanator-II-701: das ist mir bewusst. ich weiß auch, dass die keine weitreichenden konzepte haben. ich wähl sie wie gesagt auch nur, damit die stimme nicht verloren oder an die großen parteien geht (was ersterem gleich kommt).


----------



## MR.Ca$h|HiM|SeLf (18. März 2010)

*AW: [Wahl März 2010] Monatliche Community-Bundestagswahl*

[x] Linke

Finde es aber schon sehr skurril, dass die großen beiden Parteien hier die Kleinsten sind.


----------



## theLamer (18. März 2010)

*AW: [Wahl März 2010] Monatliche Community-Bundestagswahl*

[X] FDP

as usual


----------



## insekt (18. März 2010)

*AW: [Wahl März 2010] Monatliche Community-Bundestagswahl*



MR.Ca$h|HiM|SeLf schrieb:


> [x] Linke
> 
> Finde es aber schon sehr skurril, dass die großen beiden Parteien hier die Kleinsten sind.


 
Ein PC-Spieler/Hardware-Nerd-Internet-Forum steht sicherlich nicht repräsentativ für die gesamte Bundesrepublik.


----------



## Semih91 (18. März 2010)

*AW: [Wahl März 2010] Monatliche Community-Bundestagswahl*

Grüne FTW!


----------



## ruyven_macaran (18. März 2010)

*AW: [Wahl März 2010] Monatliche Community-Bundestagswahl*



insekt schrieb:


> Ein PC-Spieler/Hardware-Nerd-Internet-Forum steht sicherlich nicht repräsentativ für die gesamte Bundesrepublik.



Trotzdem erstaunlich, dass auch Grüne und Linke überdurchschnittlich stark gewählt werden. IT-afine Personen haben nicht unbedingt den Ruf, Ökos oder Sozis zu sein. Im Gegenteil.


----------



## Shi (18. März 2010)

*AW: [Wahl März 2010] Monatliche Community-Bundestagswahl*

[X] sonstige 
Würde die DKP wählen  bin aber noch nicht volljährig. 
BTW kann ich FDP Wähler absolut nicht verstehen und ich denke das die FDP sowieso eine Partei des Blödsinns ist, mit völlig falscher Einstellung etc. Wie kann man nur so sozial ungerecht sein  Und so kurzsichtige und verkehrte Einstellungen zum Thema Wirtschaft und gesellschaft... das macht mich traurig. Besonders Guido Westerwelle... völlig überheblich  Die Linke ist mir zu gemäßigt und die SPD ist schon lange keine Arbeiterpartei mehr.


----------



## Riot_deluxe (18. März 2010)

*AW: [Wahl März 2010] Monatliche Community-Bundestagswahl*

[x] LINKE

Könnte mir durchaus vorstellen, dass es nach der nächsten realen Bundestagswahl für eine große Koalition aus LINKE, GRÜNE und PIRATEN reicht. Diese Bundestagswahl wird in einem Zeitraum liegen, für den Wirtschaftsexperten eine neue Wirtschaftskrise prognostizieren. Sollte das der Fall sein werden viele WählerInnen von den "Etablierten" die Schanuze voll haben...

Allerdings bin ich selbst bei den Parteien skeptisch ob sie es wirklich anders machen oder auch nur die Interessen des Kapitals vertreten werden.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (18. März 2010)

*AW: [Wahl März 2010] Monatliche Community-Bundestagswahl*

Die Piratenpartei kann nicht mit einem Konzept für eine Wirtschaftskrise punkten, die Linke nur bei Leuten, die nicht viel drüber nachdenken und die Grünen können nur sagen, was man 8 Jahre früher hätte richtig machen sollen. Von einer Krise könnte am ehesten die SPD profitieren, wenn sie es in den nächsten Jahren schafft, ihre Glaubwürdigkeit wieder herzustellen. (wovon ich im Moment ausgehe)


----------



## Riot_deluxe (18. März 2010)

*AW: [Wahl März 2010] Monatliche Community-Bundestagswahl*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Die Piratenpartei kann nicht mit einem Konzept für eine Wirtschaftskrise punkten,



Richtig, aber wenn sie die 5% erreichen, dann können sie sich an einer Koalition beteiligen. Da sie jetzt schon einiges mit GRÜNEN und LINKEN zusammen machen (z.b. Datenschutzdemo in Berlin mit über 10 000 Menschen) würden sie mit denen auch sicher eine Koli machen.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> die Linke nur bei Leuten, die nicht viel drüber nachdenken



Hm, sehe ich anders.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> und die Grünen können nur sagen, was man 8 Jahre früher hätte richtig machen sollen.



Da stimme ich dir zu.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Von einer Krise könnte am ehesten die SPD profitieren, wenn sie es in den nächsten Jahren schafft, ihre Glaubwürdigkeit wieder herzustellen. (wovon ich im Moment ausgehe)



Nun, ich hoffe die Menschen lassen sich nicht mehr verarschen, die SPD hat mehr als nur einmal bewiesen, dass sie alles andere als eine soziale Partei ist.  
Agenda2010, Auslands-Kriegseinsätze, Vorratsdatenspeicherung, Abbau von ArbeiterInnen-Rechte usw., die Quittung gabs dafür 2009 und ich hoffe, die Menschen haben das bis 2013 nicht wieder vergessen.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (19. März 2010)

*AW: [Wahl März 2010] Monatliche Community-Bundestagswahl*

Die Leute haben es geschafft, das Ergebniss der Ära Kohl und diverse, in deutlich jüngerer Zeit thematisierte, Spendenskandale, Meineide, etc. zu vergessen und nach weniger als 8 Jahren die CDU wiederzuwählen. Da gehe ich nicht davon aus, dass sie sich länger als 4 Jahre an die SPD erinnern - zumal sie z.T. selbst für Auslandseinsätze waren (ich hab im Septemeber 01 niemanden gesehen, der gefordert hat, die USA alleine zu lassen), die Vorratsdatenspeicherung ging iirc auf die CDU zurück (die direkt wiedergewählt wurde) und die Agenda2010 haben die Leute schon nicht verstanden, als sie vorgestellt wurde - ihre diletantische Umsetzung haben die meisten nicht mal bemerkt. Heute ist das Wort nichts weiter als eine Hülse für "Fehler von Rot/Grün", die nach belieben gefüllt wird.
Ich will nicht sagen, dass ichs der SPD gönne (auch wenn Grüne und insbesondere Linke jemanden brauchen, der sie ein bißchen zügelt), aber ich denke nicht, dass sowas 2013 eine Rolle spielen wird.


----------



## schub97 (19. März 2010)

*AW: [Wahl März 2010] Monatliche Community-Bundestagswahl*

Linke natürlich

Die Stimmen der CDU/CSU und SPD nehmen ab,die der linken nehmen zu.Ich habe das Gefühl,dass die jenigen,die die CDU wählen die keine Probleme haben und sich von der CDU die "Heile Welt" vorspielen lassen.Wenn wir die SPD gewählt hätten dann würde das Land bald warscheinlich "zusammenkrachen"

Die Stimmen nehmen ab,weil mehr Leute Probleme kriegen durch Insolvenz,Arbeitslosigkeit,Kurzarbeit usw und deshalb abspringen weil man,wenn man "abgerutscht" ist,nur eine schlechte "Aufstehhilfe" bekommt.

Mir ist aufgefallen das einige sich hier gegen die FDP stellen,wobei die eigentlichen Drahtzieher immernoch in der CDU sind  Es gibt soviele die,egal  welchen Koalitionspartner die CDU hat,es auf ihn welzen,weil sie nicht verstehen das nicht alles toll ist wie die CDU es darstellt.

Lg schub97

P.S:Kommt mir bitte nicht mit meinem alter.Ich könnt sagen das ich falsch liege,aber nicht das ich es nicht verstehe weil ich noch "12" bin.


----------



## Fanator-II-701 (19. März 2010)

*AW: [Wahl März 2010] Monatliche Community-Bundestagswahl*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> ...... die Linke nur bei Leuten, die nicht viel drüber nachdenken ....


 


Komische, und für dich doch eher undifferenzierte Meinung. Ohne mich jetzt persönlich angegriffen zu fühlen (obwohl ich mich, auch wenn ich die Linke wähle, durchaus für einen sehr nachdenklichen, meiner Frau zu Folge sogar zu nachdenklichen, Menschen halte), finde ich diese Meinung deinerseits durchaus überdenkenswürdig.
Dass Menschen zu unterschiedlichen Schlüssen im Überlegungsprozess gelangen ist normal. Dass du denen, mit anderen als dir genehmen Schlussfolgerungen ans Revers heftest, sie würden nicht viel drüber nachdenken, halte ich für nicht gerechtfertigt.
Denk noch mal drüber nach.




> ..... IT-afine Personen haben nicht unbedingt den Ruf, Ökos oder Sozis zu sein. Im Gegenteil.


 
Ebenso wenig Bankangestellte, Beamte, Unternehmer, Gewerbetreibende und Selbstständige (selbst aus der Finanzbranche), Handwerker oder Landwirte.
... und dennoch kenne ich persönlich aus allen benannten Sparten Linken-und Grünenwähler. Allerdings lese ich auch nicht so oft in bspw. Bankangestellten-Foren, um eine Aussage treffen zu können, wie die Wählerverteilung da aussieht. Insofern dürfte die Feststellung von insekt:


> Ein PC-Spieler/Hardware-Nerd-Internet-Forum steht sicherlich nicht repräsentativ für die gesamte Bundesrepublik.


zwar zutreffend, aber als Ansatz für eine generelle Aussage unerheblich sein.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (19. März 2010)

*AW: [Wahl März 2010] Monatliche Community-Bundestagswahl*



Fanator-II-701 schrieb:


> Komische, und für dich doch eher undifferenzierte Meinung.



Nicht immer nehme ich mir die Zeit, einen halben Roman zu schreiben 
Allerdings ist mir bislang noch kein Linke-Wähler begegnet, der der Linken ernsthaft Kompetenzen im Bereich "vor dem Kollaps stehende Marktwirtschaft wieder in Schwung bringen" belegen konnte. Sie haben viele Vorschläge, wie man negative Folgen für die Menschen oder deren Ursachen verhindern könnte, aber die meisten davon basieren auf einer grundlegend anderen Wirtschafts- und meist auch Gesellschaftsstruktur. Alle, mit denen ich gesprochen haben und die (imho) die Sache zu Ende gedacht haben, stimmten darin überein, dass eine Umsetzung dieser Vorschläge Jahrzehnte und länger dauern würden. Das ist aber kein Argument, mit dem man kurzfristig in einer Krise profitieren kann. Da hat die Linke in der Vergangenheit nur bei solchen Personen punkten können, die nicht mal bemerken, wenn tolle Versprechen ohne Zeitangabe und Weg zur Umsetzung daher kommen...


----------



## Fanator-II-701 (19. März 2010)

*AW: [Wahl März 2010] Monatliche Community-Bundestagswahl*



			
				ruyven_macaran schrieb:
			
		

> ....Sie haben viele Vorschläge, wie man negative Folgen für die Menschen  oder deren Ursachen verhindern könnte, aber die meisten davon basieren  auf einer grundlegend anderen Wirtschafts- und meist auch  Gesellschaftsstruktur. Alle, mit denen ich gesprochen haben und die  (imho) die Sache zu Ende gedacht haben, stimmten darin überein, dass  eine Umsetzung dieser Vorschläge Jahrzehnte und länger dauern würden.  Das ist aber kein Argument, mit dem man kurzfristig in einer Krise  profitieren kann.....



Keine Partei hat Konzepte, wie man aus der Krise profitieren kann. Maximal, wie man sie so wenig beschadet wie möglich übersteht. Es gibt eh nur einige wenige "Krisengewinner". Aber das können wir gerne außerhalb dieses Threads diskutieren, da es ja ziemlich OT ist. 
Nur soviel:
Wenn man das bestehende Wirtschaftssystem, dem solche Krisen immanent sind, zumindest abändern möchte, um das Auftreten eben solcher Systemfehler zu abzuwenden, ist dies nun einmal ein langwieriger Prozess. Jeder, der kurzfristig nur an den Symptomen bastelt, wird nichts weiter tun, als das Unvermeidliche hinauszuzögern. 
Also wird doch wieder alles beim Alten belassen, bis das gesamte System derart crasht, dass auch keine kurzfristigen Rettungsmaßnahmen mehr greifen. Das ist der heutige Stand.
Es werden einfach nicht die notwendigen Schritte ergriffen, weil keine bisher an der Regierung beteiligte Partei die Notwendigkeit dazu erkennt (erkennen will). Warum das so ist, kann jeder an zwei Fingern abzählen, der weiß, wie die Politik mit Wirtschaft und Kapital verquickt ist. 
Die logische Konsequenz: man darf eben diese Parteien nicht mehr wählen. Und außer einigen eher unbedeutenden Splitterparteien bietet sich nunmal nur eine größere politische Partei, der dieser Systemwandel tatsächlich zuzutrauen ist. Und das ist nicht die SPD und die Grünen sind´s leider auch nicht, genausowenig die Piraten, denen eben die gesamtpolitischen Konzepte fehlen ...
Es bleibt also nur die Linke.


----------



## herethic (19. März 2010)

*AW: [Wahl März 2010] Monatliche Community-Bundestagswahl*

Ich bin mir ziemlich sicher,das die Grünen bei der nächsten Bundestagswahl in der Regierung sien werden,wenn sich nicht großartig was ändert wovon ich nicht ausgehe.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (19. März 2010)

*AW: [Wahl März 2010] Monatliche Community-Bundestagswahl*

Mit "profitieren" bezog ich mich weiterhin auf Wählerstimmen:
Welche Partei kann durch ihr handeln in einer Krise ihren Anteil vergrößern?
Imho nur eine Partei, die in dieser Situation aktiv wird und das tut, was die Leute für richtig halten (aus welchen Gründen auch immer...)
Eine Partei, die nur allgemeine Konzepte zu bieten hat, wie ein System aussehen könnte, in dem solche Krisen gar nicht erst passieren, wird kaum bis gar nicht profitieren. Denn wer sich mit abstrakten Systemen auseinandersetzt, der bewertet diese Konzepte gleich - egal ob gerade jetzt eine Krise herrscht, oder nicht.
Wer weniger abstrakt darüber nachdenkt, der wird auch in einer Krise nicht plötzlich die Partei wählen, die seinen Enkeln ein kirisenfreies Leben verspricht, sondern die Partei, die hier und jetzt seinen Arsch retet (bzw. dafür sorgt, dass weiterhin ein weiches Kissen drunter liegt...)

Ich sage nicht, dass ich das gut finde. Ich bin sicherlicher einer der letzten, die die derzeitgen Zustände gut heißt. Ich sage nur, dass Leute, die vor einer Krise nicht in der Lage waren, außerhalb des etablierten Systems zu denken, diese Fähigkeit nicht plötzlich durch die Krise entwickeln. (Beispiele finden sich in diesem Forum zu genüge).
Da profitieren eher Parteien, die mit Krediten Arbeitsplätze "retten", die schon vor 10 Jahren keine Zukunft mehr in diesem System hatten oder Parteien, die mit Abwrackprämien o.ä. Geld verschenken (ohne das auch nur an die nächsten 5-6 Quartale, geschweige denn die nächsten 5-6 Jahrzehnte gedacht wird) oder Parteien, die alles unternehmen wollen, um die Vorkrisenzustände wiederherzustellen (einschließlich und insbesondere der Stop aller Maßnahmen, die dem System mittelfristig eine zumindest konstante Perspektive bescheren könnten).
Solange sich die Wähler so verhalten, hat die Linke keine Chance - und in einer Krise erst recht nicht.
(und wenn die Wähler sich nicht so verhalten würden, gäbe es imho bessere Alternativen, als die Linke, wie sie sich heute präsentiert)


----------



## schub97 (20. März 2010)

*AW: [Wahl März 2010] Monatliche Community-Bundestagswahl*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Mit "profitieren" bezog ich mich weiterhin auf Wählerstimmen:
> Welche Partei kann durch ihr handeln in einer Krise ihren Anteil vergrößern?
> Imho nur eine Partei, die in dieser Situation aktiv wird und das tut, was die Leute für richtig halten (aus welchen Gründen auch immer...)
> Eine Partei, die nur allgemeine Konzepte zu bieten hat, wie ein System aussehen könnte, in dem solche Krisen gar nicht erst passieren, wird kaum bis gar nicht profitieren. Denn wer sich mit abstrakten Systemen auseinandersetzt, der bewertet diese Konzepte gleich - egal ob gerade jetzt eine Krise herrscht, oder nicht.
> Wer weniger abstrakt darüber nachdenkt, der wird auch in einer Krise nicht plötzlich die Partei wählen, die seinen Enkeln ein kirisenfreies Leben verspricht, sondern die Partei, die hier und jetzt seinen Arsch retet (bzw. dafür sorgt, dass weiterhin ein weiches Kissen drunter liegt...)



dann brauchen ja die Hartz 4 Empfänger gar niemanden zu wählen.Es ist nicht zu verhindern dass unser Land kaputt geht.Aber die CDU verschnellert diesen Vorgang.Also was ist jetzt nutzloser:Ein Plan der vielleicht net funktioniert oder einen Plan der das Land "zerstört"?

Also würde ich sagen ersteres


----------

